# The DF Pic Request Hotline



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

If there is a pic you would die to see from any DF member...Post your request here. 


My request:

Spicy...Do you have a puppy pic of Santana? I would love to see it.


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

Hummm, I would love to see a picture of you and your dog, but you cant get a pic right?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Snoppykins said:


> Hummm, I would love to see a picture of you and your dog, but you cant get a pic right?


Huh? Did I miss something. No more Bolo pics?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

This is her brother

















and with her sister


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I want to see spotted nikes' new Chow but her computer is broken.

And Spicy I see from the Breed Tally thread that you have a Boerboel? I haven't seen many before so I'm always up for pics of that doggy.

Let's see, who else doesn't post enough pictures.. RonE and Inga, I'd like to see new ones of your dogs.

Definitely up for some Titch puppy pics, tirluc, I think your dog is gorgeous.. although I have a feeling they're floating around already on the forum.

Sorry, I might be going over my limit on requests here


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

What a good idea! *waits for all the pictures to arrive*


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Well, I want to see spotted nikes' new Chow but her computer is broken.
> 
> And Spicy I see from the Breed Tally thread that you have a Boerboel? I haven't seen many before so I'm always up for pics of that doggy.
> 
> ...


Hehe glad you requested Titch pictures, I also think he's gorgeous.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I wanna see terryjeane's sheltie and trelaboon's shelties.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I wanna see Shiner! _*stomps feet*_


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

AWWWW Santana was such a cute baby!!!

there will be Bolo pics...soon...

and Snoppy I will try to get someone to snap one of me and the Bolo beast today.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I also request more pictures of Shiner and his new sister Scarlett. Also seconding the request for pics of Esther and Molly. Oh and some pictures of Cricket. I'll stop the requests for now, but I have some more coming


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

as requested....i'll give you 4, newborn, 8 wks, 6 mo and now.....then you can see how he has grown/changed....

this is how he got (a part of) his nickname (Titcher Moo).....









then at 8 wks....you can see how his "vanity" started at a young age....









a close up.....









and now.....he still loves the mirrors....and you can (kinda) see how the black on his back has blended....










now, i want to see a pic of alllllll of LoveMyGreys dogs (together, if possible)


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

tirluc said:


> now, i want to see a pic of alllllll of LoveMyGreys dogs (together, if possible)


Hmmmm....we don't have any recent ones...and none of the whole pack that are organized. Let me look through my pics and see what I have


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I would like to see Son84 dog *Bear* that is the winner of the heaviest DF dog at 215lbs and beat the mighty Uallis!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I would LOVE to see more of Beavis. He's so cute!!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Pooch! Your Turn!!!!

Bless Puppy Pics?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Yay... pics....


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Zim i aint got no Bless pup pics ,hard to believe but i didnt care for taking photos back then.

ETA:got a couple from when she was about 7/8months (and not fat) quality is very crap,they are pics of photos.(the last pic shes about a year and a half)

























I'd love to se her back to that weight!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I wanna see Aslan puppy pics...or just pics of him period. He is such a handsome guy!


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

[QUOTE[








[/QUOTE]

Oh dear does he get up there by himself? I loved looking at his "Timeline."


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> AWWWW Santana was such a cute baby!!!
> 
> there will be Bolo pics...soon...
> 
> and Snoppy I will try to get someone to snap one of me and the Bolo beast today.


Thanks!! I didnt see him before


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Here ya go Alpha......
When he 1st came








3 months








nowdays


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Ooohhhh thanks Mr. P! Those are perfect. He was huge even as a baby. I will just have to love him from afar... Very afar...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

These are old but here ya go Snoppy...its really hard to take pics of myself lol...

oh and Bolo is a girl...


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd like to see some more of Beavis (haven't seen any in a while) and Uallis, Charlie & Ella when they were puppies!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

volleyballgk said:


> I'd like to see some more of Beavis (haven't seen any in a while) and Uallis, Charlie & Ella when they were puppies!



*Uallis Pictures...
*
*When I brought him home @ 10 weeks and 32lbs.*









*Around 14 weeks or so...*









*Here he is with me recently @ Christmas...*


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

musicmom116 said:


> [QUOTE[


Oh dear does he get up there by himself? I loved looking at his "Timeline."[/QUOTE]

he only did it this once (so far) cuz i was trying to get another of him looking at himself in the mirror....so he just "boing" and was up there......he thinks he's something special.....


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I want to see new Kim and Web pics!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Cricket on Pawpaws bed.




































Id like to see some of Max...Elsa....Melissa Chloes Lab/ mastiff....Both of Fillebelles guys....and Squeekers Brittany, please..


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> I want to see new Kim and Web pics!!!


*New* eh?

Kim doing her best walrus impression:









Konging it up (apparently the side with the big hole is too easy):









Neighborhood Watch:









Webster's Welcome-Home Kong:










I think some Buck and Chazz pics are in order, by the way...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Shan you dont post enough of your 2.
Webster is such a unique looking pooch,that one of him by the window is awesome!


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

THat one of him in the window - WOW. Don't know why but that's a VERY striking pic! Wow


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Shaina said:


> *New* eh?
> 
> Kim doing her best walrus impression:
> 
> ...


I'll get some new ones as soon as possible. k?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Zim, how about Vivi?

LeRoymydog, how about LeRoy?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Shaina, pursuant to your request I present to you...

Chazz the Chicken Slayer
Chicken? I ain't afraid of no stinkin chicken!!








Look Mom, isn't she a beauty???









Buck, Keeper of the Jolly Ball


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Awesome new Buck and Chazz pics. K! Love the screamin chicken lol

VBK, here's Ella as a puppy, but Charlie was all grown up when we first got him about a year and a half ago.


































I'd love to see some new pics of Cherokee


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Id like to see some of Max...Elsa....Melissa Chloes Lab/ mastiff....Both of Fillebelles guys....and Squeekers Brittany, please..


Ooooh nooo! I will have to take some new ones. Might be a couple days. Neither of my boys does very interesting things, so I don't often take pictures!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I forgot one of my favorites :d


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwww K, Ella was so cute in her little bed.. or should I say out of her little bed. 

I remember the pic of her under the chair... you were a newbie...


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Renoman said:


> awwwwwwwwwww K, Ella was so cute in her little bed.. or should I say out of her little bed.
> 
> I remember the pic of her under the chair... you were a newbie...


K, that was the cat's bed LOL. Ella just decided to stuff her little sausage self in it, and then overflowed 

Yes, ahhhhh the good old days huh?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Myminpins, can I see more Titan. I <3 bi black shelties.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL Sure... you know I posted some today, right? Of Titan out in the snow.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Woe is me. If only other Malamute owners would participate...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

harrise said:


> Woe is me. If only other Malamute owners would participate...


 You mean there are OTHER stupid Sled dog Owners around here???


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

harrise said:


> Woe is me. If only other Malamute owners would participate...


Well Harrise, maybe if you show us yours, they'll show us theirs...


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Renoman said:


> Well Harrise, maybe if you show us yours, they'll show us theirs...


¿Wait, we're being dog owners here right?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

harrise said:


> ¿Wait, we're being dog owners here right?


Of course! Show us pics of the sled heads..


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Sug, you got any pics of Otis as a pup? And I'd love to see some more of Ella when you first got her...they were so precious!

And Harrise, I want puppy pics of the stupid sled dogs AND Bubba.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the Cricket fix! She is as beautiful as ever. I will take some new pics of Max and post them in a bit. I want to try to capture his grumpy face on camera anyway so maybe I'll just go wake him up MUAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Dieselsmama, Your wish is my command......

Yes, nylabones are good snuggle toys








Psycho Doggie!!!!








What's upstairs?








and a nice sun bath


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

No, I missed those pics! He's adorable! I can't wait to see how he looks as an adult.


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> These are old but here ya go Snoppy...its really hard to take pics of myself lol...
> 
> oh and Bolo is a girl...


AAhhhh I remember that picture now  Thank you so much!!!



harrise said:


> Woe is me. If only other Malamute owners would participate...


I LOVE that breed!!!! Sai played with one at the dog park a few days ago also  I wish I was able to have gotten a great picture of her for you  I do try to not get other people dogs on my camera just in case!

Not saying that I wont take them, but I do not like to post them without permission!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I could go for some new ones of noisebug's beagle.. I haven't seen them posting here much though lately.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

All these puppy pictures are adorable!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MMM - I gotta say, I love that boy. The sunbathing pic is great.

He and Kim would have to jockey for the best sunspots though, lol.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Shaina said:


> MMM - I gotta say, I love that boy. The sunbathing pic is great.
> 
> He and Kim would have to jockey for the best sunspots though, lol.


I am just dying to know if they would have a slam-down and, if they did, who would win. Probably Kim, since she is a B***h!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to see a picture of Atka.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Hey Sug, you got any pics of Otis as a pup? And I'd love to see some more of Ella when you first got her...they were so precious!


Otis as a pupp...I have a million........


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

And Ellers.....


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Chrissy I love the shirt your wearing with Otis. "my other kids a mastiff" How cute! 

And Ella is the most adorable puppy ever! I love the ones of her sprawled out of the kitty bed. I just want to snuggle with her.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Sug...Otis had wrinkles even when he was a baby...LOVE HIM! And Ella is always good for a smile and chuckle.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

MMM when you post pics of Cherokee now, I always see the little swirl on his neck, I love it too!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Renoman said:


> Chazz the Chicken Slayer
> Chicken? I ain't afraid of no stinkin chicken!!


HAHA,he got over the *vodoo infested* chicken then

I love old Chazzy,now go hook up a pic thread at once!!!!!!

please


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> HAHA,he got over the *vodoo infested* chicken then
> 
> I love old Chazzy,now go hook up a pic thread at once!!!!!!
> 
> please



As you wish...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> I am just dying to know if they would have a slam-down and, if they did, who would win. Probably Kim, since she is a B***h!


I think they'd have so much fun you'd have to chalk them both up for wins, lol



Mr Pooch said:


> Shan you dont post enough of your 2.
> Webster is such a unique looking pooch,that one of him by the window is awesome!


Ask and you shall receive 
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/43588-kim-webster-dynamic-duo.html


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm trying to honor the requests for Shiner and Scarlett pics, I even took some new ones with my son's camera which is better than mine, but I'm having downloading issues with it, so hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Pshh, I wasn't gonna post Pepperoni pictures anyway!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> AWWWW Santana was such a cute baby!!!
> 
> there will be Bolo pics...soon...
> 
> and Snoppy I will try to get someone to snap one of me and the Bolo beast today.


Pics of Zim!  I can't wait!!!!! 

I'd love to see pics of the afore mentioned Boerbel. I'd also like to see RonEs pack and Curb's Elsa


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> I wanna see terryjeane's sheltie and trelaboon's shelties.


Woot, someone actually asked to see my dogs. Haha.

Per Sheltiemom's request!

Pippin as a puppy!








Pippin as a full fledged grown up!








Daaaasher!








Both of them indulging in their sock fetish


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i'm still waiting for LMG's "kids".....c'mon, where are they?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

tirluc said:


> i'm still waiting for LMG's "kids".....c'mon, where are they?


 
I've gotta second that! It's been ages since I've seen pics of her 'crew'!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

c'mon...give 'em up....we know you got 'em....


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Trelaboon said:


> Woot, someone actually asked to see my dogs. Haha.
> 
> Per Sheltiemom's request!
> 
> ...


Shelties look so different between pup and adult...not sure which I like better cuz they are both sweeetttt!


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

I love this thread! So great.

alphadog, I always love to see pictures of your guys. Pony up!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, here's Scarlett and the shiny man...

I haz boyfriend...










He haz floppy lip...


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

My request is for more Bullies (any kind), and Mastiffs(again, any kind)!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> My request is for more Bullies (any kind), and Mastiffs(again, any kind)!


Ask and ye shall receive! 

















And Max


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry I'm so slow, but as requested (thanks Digitsmama) here are some pictures of Maximus. 

It's MY toy!!!










All squeeky clean after a bath and refusing to look at me because I was the evil bath monster:










Excuse the evil eyes, but this is what he does whenever he hears a high pitched noise:










Cuddling with the SO:


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

A few more...funny faces Max made when chewing on his birthday treat:










He kinda looks like a muppet in this one:










That's all for now, but I may make a separate thread later if I ever get around to uploading more pics onto photobucket. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Max'sH: Max is really cute...he reminds me of a dog from the dog park around here...and the SO ain't half bad either...Ya done good with the males in your life!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

kpollard said:


> I love this thread! So great.
> 
> alphadog, I always love to see pictures of your guys. Pony up!


Well, mine don't do much...we are all quite laid back around here, but I aim to please.

It's tough being so cute and everyone at the dog park just HAD to pet me, so I'm bushed!









None of my boyfriends were there (Teddy or Stanley) but I still managed to get some chasing in. Now I have to get my beauty sleep.









Huh, did you need me for something mom?









I hope y'all enjoyed these. They are the best in the world.


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your kitty! So so cute!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Hey Max'sH: Max is really cute...he reminds me of a dog from the dog park around here...and the SO ain't half bad either...Ya done good with the males in your life!


Thanks! I feel all proud now or something


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

we still haven't seen the gang of LMG....where _arrrreee_ they?


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

My request is for the rotties & the GSDs of the forum. Post 'em up!


----------



## Solid Mutt (Oct 26, 2007)

Stitch said:


> My request is for more Bullies (any kind), and Mastiffs(again, any kind)!


Well, I hope this is ok, she is a pittie mix.  



















In this one she has just had a bath, so she is still wet.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

MonicaBH said:


> My request is for the rotties & the GSDs of the forum. Post 'em up!


Every morning









I is soooo cute









Come on mom lets play!









I's got ups!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Solid Mutt said:


> Well, I hope this is ok, she is a pittie mix.


Now, that is adorable. beautiful pooch!



alphadoginthehouse said:


> Hey Max'sH: Max is really cute...he reminds me of a dog from the dog park around here...and the SO ain't half bad either...Ya done good with the males in your life!


I agree alphadog!


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm so glad you started this thread. I'm not usually on this section of the forums much so I'm happy to see most of the doggies in one thread!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

4dogs3cats i LOVE your pictures, such beautiful dogs! actually, everyone has such beautiful dogs! i love this thread


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Stitch said:


> My request is for more Bullies (any kind), and Mastiffs(again, any kind)!


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

MonicaBH said:


> My request is for the rotties & the GSDs of the forum. Post 'em up!


Not the greatest pic but my favorite of him by far


----------



## Solid Mutt (Oct 26, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Now, that is adorable. beautiful pooch!


 Thank you so much.  She is quite a ham! I was hoping it was ok I posted, I am pretty new here and don't know many people.


----------



## Solid Mutt (Oct 26, 2007)

pugmom said:


>



Pugmom - Beautiful pup!  I think ours could come close to passing as twins, but I think yours is taller than mine. LOL


----------

